# Keep an eye open



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

There are Marijuana fields in the woods. I just want to remind all that this is a real problem these days and in some areas have made the woods an unsafe place to venture. It might be a little early to actually find plants, but the growers are out right now preparing their fields and planting. Call and notify authorities of any suspicious activity...non hunters/campers lingering in the woods, networks of pipe or hose in strange non-farm areas, etc. These guys are making our outdoors into dangerous places and law enforcement needs all the help they can get.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Good point! This is one of the reasons I carry a handgun in the backcountry. Not to confront but to let them know it might be a good idea to back off and give me time to run like heck. I did find some growers a few years ago and was almost a dead man. :shock:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

It makes you wonder how many people go missing after coming across these plantations?
people go missing every year, they find their vehicles parked at a trail heads and are never seen again. :shock:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I think it's important for people to know that some of these growers will shoot you and bury you in a shallow grave to protect there lively hood. They practice SSS, No Joke! Be careful and smart. If pot were legal this would not be a problem, just sayin.


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

pkred said:


> If pot were legal this would not be a problem, just sayin.


 :lol: That's right! Besides, it's not habit forming! :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

pkred said:


> I think it's important for people to know that some of these growers will shoot you and bury you in a shallow grave to protect there lively hood. They practice SSS, No Joke! Be careful and smart. If pot were legal this would not be a problem, just sayin.


They aint the only ones, I'm not above praticing SSS on those dope growers!!! I haven't found any patchs on our ranch yet, but I'm looking!

On a more serious note, keep an eye peeled for the snakes, I had a copperhead try out my snake boots this afternoon. He was **** near invisable in those leaves I was raking back from the base of a tree I was going to set down against. Rocky's 1 copperhead 0! :twisted:


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> pkred said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's important for people to know that some of these growers will shoot you and bury you in a shallow grave to protect there lively hood. They practice SSS, No Joke! Be careful and smart. If pot were legal this would not be a problem, just sayin.
> ...


Where are you at? We don't have Copperheads in Utah.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

sounds like i need to start bringing my rugger 10-22 with me on my hikes!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > pkred said:
> ...


Oklahoma we have plenty to go around, I bring a sack full when I come home! :lol: I've killed 6 so far, they are thick this year.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Jesus. I never thought about the pot thing before now. How many of you guys have ever run across something like this? I mean yeah, i've seen it on the news, but let's say you do walk into the edge of a field, is there really going to be an armed person watching over his flock, or is it more likely to be a hippie kid with a botany experiment going on? 

And while I'm no big fan of pot, I gotta agree with the statement that legalizing it would cure a lot of problems. Hell if for no other reason than if it were legal, can you imagine the tax base it would provide? And be honest, the "war on drugs" has cost trillions of dollars, and hasn't slowed down the marijuana trade one bit. And I'm betting that pot makes up the majority of the busts. Why not concentrate those funds on the hard stuff, and start taxing the hell out of pot and regulating it. If they taxed it the way they tax our ammunition and hunting supplies, you'd have a hell of a lot of money to apply towards the social issues that it's continued use seems to bring. That and the biggest problem is the illegals and thugs growing it. If you make it legal, and regulated, it would eliminate the thug factor. Instead of using guns, they'd have to start using lobbyists (still a pain in the ass, but they don't shoot anyone)

I'd be a lot more concerned about it if it's users were actually able to get off the couch for anything other than a late night drive at 4 miles an hour to the Beto's for munchies. But be honest, the pot heads basically sit on their butt, staring at the tube late night while babbling nonsense about how the meaning of life is bacon.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> I'd be a lot more concerned about it if it's users were actually able to get off the couch for anything other than a late night drive at 4 miles an hour to the Beto's for munchies. But be honest, the pot heads basically sit on their butt, staring at the tube late night while babbling nonsense about how the meaning of life is bacon.


First hand experiance eh??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

